
Making the transition from Delicious to Evernote - revorad
http://blog.evernote.com/2010/12/16/making-the-transition-from-delicious-to-evernote/
======
trotsky
When you're selling a hammer, you're in the business of convincing people
everything they see is a nail.

~~~
iamgoat
This is pretty low of them. Almost as low as their 4.0 update requiring me to
reboot my machine. Really now? What hooks did you need to embed this time,
Evernote?

------
alexdong
I'm a big fan of Evernote. But if you require people to take 5 steps to export
bookmarks. You haven't tried hard enough.

In <http://trunk.ly>, you just enter your username/password and you're done!
We'll pull down all bookmarks, notes, index and index them.

~~~
jdludlow
I have no interest in Evernote, but those instructions are hardly daunting.
They could be reduced to two steps.

1\. Export your delicious data.

2\. Drag the file onto Evernote.

What if I don't want to give you my username and password for a site that you
don't control? I'm assuming that trunkly has a similar import process in that
case, right?

